# H.upman mag 46 vs. connoisseur no. 1



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a box of one of these two but. I wanted to see what everybody else thinks of these two first. 

The 46 seems to be the more well know of the two but I was wondering if the no. 1 is a a vitola that is one that is not talked about much but is a great cigar. 

The mag 46 will cost about $20-25 more a box. 

So what does everybody think is it worth the extra cost and how does the no.1 compare to the mag 46?


Thanks 

Chris


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Go with the #1 IMHO great cigar ages beautifully.:third:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with Tony. They are both great cigars but the SdC #1 is discontinued and will not be around much longer. If you end up liking the #1 I would also suggest getting the #3.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> I agree with Tony. They are both great cigars but the SdC #1 is discontinued and will not be around much longer. If you end up liking the #1 I would also suggest getting the #3.


You're confusing Partagas with H. Upmann; the Connaisseur No. 1 isn't going anywhere 

@Chris R
Everything I've read in the last year has pointed toward ho-hum to good Magnum 46s and fantastic Connaisseur No. 1s. Haven't had recent examples of them lately for myself, but going by general popular opinion, I'd get the Connaisseur No. 1s.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Snake Hips said:


> You're confusing Partagas with H. Upmann; the Connaisseur No. 1 isn't going anywhere
> 
> @Chris R
> Everything I've read in the last year has pointed toward ho-hum to good Magnum 46s and fantastic Connaisseur No. 1s. Haven't had recent examples of them lately for myself, but going by general popular opinion, I'd get the Connaisseur No. 1s.


You are right. I am still pissed that they discontinued the sdc line of Partagas that I can't get it off of my mind.

Sorry for the mistake guys. :yo:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope these conny's are good I just picked up a box.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys I have a box of the no. 1 on the way along with a bunch of other stuff. :happy: 

I cannot not wait until they get here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> You are right. I am still pissed that they discontinued the sdc line of Partagas that I can't get it off of my mind.
> 
> Sorry for the mistake guys. :yo:


No need to apologize were all human. Besides i knew what you you meant.:wink:


----------

